

Facebook Confirms Location Feature - frisco
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/09/facebook-location-feature/

======
endtime
<http://www.facebook.com/theaxeandpalm>

>New at The Axe & Palm: the Facebook Presence Kiosk! Tell your friends where
you are, become a fan of The Axe & Palm, and get a free Starbucks coffee all
by just scanning your Stanford ID!

Sorry if this comment feels meager, but I'm going to play it safe and not say
anything other than the above, which is publically available information.

------
badave
Local on the Internet is the next big thing and Facebook is wise to step up
and take it on before something else gained more ground on it. I don't believe
in "checking-in" nonsense, but I do think that being able to get in touch with
people near you as opposed to people who aren't near you is going to be
important in the future. I'd go more into it, but I have some ideas for
startups in the "local app" genre.

